

By E-Mailing Hacking Victims, EBay Opens Users Up to More Risk of Attack - petethomas
http://bloomberg.com/news/2014-05-21/by-e-mailing-hacking-victims-ebay-opens-users-up-to-more-risk-of-attack.html

======
akumen
I for one thank the news of the leak. Reminded me to finally delete my eBay
account. A process that may take up to 7 days.

